# mysql57: my.cnf?



## Ira (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys, where it's my.cnf in mysql57 ?
I installed but iI can't find it.
I want to disable strict_tables.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2016)

There is none by default. Just create /var/db/mysql/my.cnf.


----------



## Ira (Jan 26, 2016)

SirDice said:


> There is none by default. Just create /var/db/mysql/my.cnf.


Hmm,okay.
But default STRICT_TABLES it's enable.
I can disable without my.cnf?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2016)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/sql-mode.html


----------



## rtwingfield (Feb 21, 2016)

SirDice said:


> There is none by default. Just create /var/db/mysql/my.cnf.


Shouldn't this be /usr/local/etc/my.cnf?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2016)

Oddly enough, no. 


```
: ${mysql_enable="NO"}
: ${mysql_limits="NO"}
: ${mysql_user="mysql"}
: ${mysql_limits_args="-e -U $mysql_user"}
: ${mysql_dbdir="/var/db/mysql"}
: ${mysql_optfile="${mysql_dbdir}/my.cnf"}
```

But you can set mysql_optfile to /usr/local/etc/my.cnf if you want.


----------

